# Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*

That's insane pricing......

For a 144v pack you would need 6 of those 24v modules and at $5000/each you
are looking at a $30,000 50ah pack. Not practical in any way shape or form.
I bet their only client is the government so you and me all will be paying
these insane prices.


Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rod Hower
Sent: Monday, October 25, 2010 11:07 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!

I just got this response today,

Hello Rod,

Thank you for your interest in Altairnano's technology. Altairnano's 24V
50Ah 
modules are based on our nano lithium titanate chemistry which allows for
high 
power rating, fast charge and discharges, as well as a very high cycle life.

When paired with a development kit it provides a test bed for the evaluation
and 
application of advanced lithium-ion battery technology for prototypes, new 
application development, and for improving performance and reducing cost for

existing applications. The cost of a standard kit which includes the
Connection 
and Control Unit, Wiring, Battery Management System, and one 24V 50ah module
is 
$5,000 USD. Additional modules for series operation can be purchase at
$3,000 
per module.

If you are interested in discussing this further please feel free to contact
me.

Best Regards,

Michael Brunell
775.858.3732


----- Original Message ----
From: Collin Kidder <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Fri, October 22, 2010 3:04:34 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery

Well, I emailed them asking about the application kit that they sell. We'll
see if they respond and how many millions they want for it. It would be
great to be able to test some of their claims.



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I didn't think these were available, or that the company was still in
> > business. The page has a 2010 date on it. I wonder what the price is?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*

The Phoenix SUT uses them, AFAIK. Have not heard anything about 
Phoenix in a long while. I think they are only going after the fleet 
market.




> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> 
> > That's insane pricing......
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*



> Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> > That's insane pricing......
> >
> > For a 144v pack you would need 6 of those 24v modules and at $5000/each you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*



> Willie McKemie wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Oct 25, 2010 at 11:21:35AM -0400, Douglas A. Stansfield wrote:
> >> That's insane pricing......
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > Isn't it obvious that they don't want to sell to the conversion
> > market? Their after the big fish, not us little minnows.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*

Sorry about the misstatement. Saw the $5000 and then hit reply.....Insane
pricing....period! Same as International Battery. They are not interested
in the automotive market at all thus all our EV batteries are still going to
have to come from abroad!

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com 
973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)
973-440-1619 (fax)

ELECTRIC CAR PRODUCERS





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Willie McKemie
Sent: Monday, October 25, 2010 3:03 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> > Isn't it obvious that they don't want to sell to the conversion
> > market? Their after the big fish, not us little minnows.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery - Altairnano, not cheap!*

I just emailed them back (I got the same email with the $3000 and $5000
figures). I figured it to be about six times more expensive to buy their
cells than to go with TS. I told them that too. We'll see how amused they
are to get my email.



> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Oct 25, 2010 at 01:15:20PM -0400, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > >
> ...


----------

